# Telnet Shh Verbindung



## Gigi_01 (18. Dez 2004)

Hi 

habe eine Javachatscript und will den chatserver jezt auf meinen Space starten , ich habe shh telnet usw zugriff aber keinen root zugriff, ich habe mir schon viele themen hier im board drüber durchgelesen aber finde leider keine lösung.

kann mir bitte wer genau beschreiben was ich machen muss um den chatserver zu starten? (über telnet shh usw)

HILLLFE !

Mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Dez 2004)

na was geht denn nicht?

java Chatserver &

auf der Konsole eintippen und das Ding läuft?

auf welchem Port hört das Teil (sollte >1024 sein wenn du keine root rechte hast)


----------



## Gigi_01 (18. Dez 2004)

mir fehlen leider absolut die grundkenntnisse dafür (java telnet shh)
aber ich brauch  das script unbedingt.

Hier mal die anleitung zu installation des chats:

Javaumgebung installieren  (???)
chatstart.bat starten (wie und wo)
http://ihreip:port
Nickname........

ich habe mal die ganzen dateien per ftp hochgeladen und jezt bräuchte ich hilfe wie es weiter geht.

(vielen dank für die schnelle antwort - ist nämlich überhaupt erst die erste von 5 foren....)Mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Dez 2004)

oh mann, das wird länglich

auf dem server kein java?

musst du dir mindestens ein jre installiern, kannst du unter ssh mit diversen text-only-browsern von der sun-seite ziehen (z.B. lynx)

selbst wenn du das hast, was soll chartstat.bat sein? reden wir von windows? oder was?

was ist denn dein space?

sagen wir mal linux: log dich ein, dann hast du einen prompt

dann gibt ein export JRE_HOME = pfad zu deiner jre

dann export PATH = $PATH:JRE_HOME\bin oder sowas

schau dir dein .bat mal an, welche Klasse du starten musst

dann java MeinServer &

dann kannst du dich wieder ausloggen


----------



## Gigi_01 (18. Dez 2004)

es ist ein linux server mit java (-> www.alfahosting.de - buisnespaket)
und chatstart.bat ist der chatserver.
würde mir irgendwer das teil gegen bezahlung installieren?Mfg


----------

